# piranha dog breeders and ifo



## m.bowers

anyone e4ver heard of a piranha dog. i really want one they look so cool.


----------



## Firehazard

NOT in the USA please... these are dogs that are bred for HA and PP... BUT THEY LOOK LIKE WORKING PIT BULLS.. this is a problem if ... and WHEN they bite someone.. JMO..

here you go.. 
Bob's Dogs

standard size for a APBT by the way is 30-45 for gyps and 30-55 for males...


----------



## m.bowers

*there to small to be mistaken for a pitbull*

these dogs do not look like working apbts. there 20 to 25 pounds and are 10 to 14 inches. i have never ever Seen a working pit that small. plus there not going to get very popular. so i dont think anyone will ever be bit by one. i know you dont want them here because they look like pits and you dont want them messing up the pitbulls already bad name. but there are lots of other breeds that look like pitbulls that are HA. i dont think this tiny dog will be mistaken for a pitbull. more like a not ugly english bull dog


----------



## cEElint

after a quick google search.. looks like there is a breeder in SoCal.. not gonna post the link though


----------



## Firehazard

m.bowers said:


> these dogs do not look like working apbts. there 20 to 25 pounds and are 10 to 14 inches. i have never ever Seen a working pit that small. plus there not going to get very popular. so i dont think anyone will ever be bit by one. i know you dont want them here because they look like pits and you dont want them messing up the pitbulls already bad name. but there are lots of other breeds that look like pitbulls that are HA. i dont think this tiny dog will be mistaken for a pitbull. more like a not ugly english bull dog


CH BUmpy from hardhitting kennels, matter a fact all the dogs from hardhitting kennels NOW IN THE PHILLIPINES were under 30lbs ... and more fire than anyone who loves these APBTs was ready to handle.

The best APBTs are 27-35lbs .. bar none~ Colby's Galtie was under 30lbs and said to be one of the best bred dogs ever...

its all the dogs that look like pit bulls giving pit bulls bad a bad rep.. along with ingnorant breeding practices and self accountability... These dogs have for sure bit someone they werent supposed to and I bet it was marked as a Pit Bull attack...

Its a bull breed .. more than welcome.. to GoPitBull.com up:

What Im saying is this breed of dogs in the USA is not useful to pro advocates of APBT ... because without DNA testing your not going to convince anyone this dog is not an APBT when it lights into someone its not supposed to.. AND IT WILL HAPPEN IF NOT ALREADY.

Your right; I was the Dr. Death at the SPCA for a while and many American bulldogs came in as pit bulls so did a couple of bandogs .. when the owner signed them out .. they signed them out as a pit bull.. so not to damage the breed name really causing the damage.

irony~

That being said... Those do look like great PP dogs.. I like small dogs my APBTs are 35lbs, and I keep that standard.. I have seen rat terrier /Apbt mixes that are 18lbs pit bulls virtually as the terrier blends perfectly with APBT blood.


----------



## Firehazard

South American Piranha Dog. Worlds smallest protection dog. 20-25 pounds of muscle. Bred as a child companion dog. (see more of them by clicking on (more dogs) at top of this page. Also, see their video on the home page link.

right from the horses mouth~

This just looks like HA APBT.. very dangerous to an unaccountable person.. I just promote that if / when the dog bites someone its not supposed to; the owner says its a Pirahna dog from south america, and provides links or litterature better yet a pedigree..

Working dogs are working dogs .. best man stoppers are 27lbs APBTs ... apparently Steve's Ch Bullsht was very HA towards stangers..

COOL DOGS none the less.. still what they look like is what Im raising issue with.. I've put down to many dogs that were "pitbulls" and were not.


----------



## KMdogs

Firehazard said:


> CH BUmpy from hardhitting kennels, matter a fact all the dogs from hardhitting kennels NOW IN THE PHILLIPINES were under 30lbs ... and more fire than anyone who loves these APBTs was ready to handle.
> 
> The best APBTs are 27-35lbs .. bar none~ Colby's Galtie was under 30lbs and said to be one of the best bred dogs ever...
> 
> its all the dogs that look like pit bulls giving pit bulls bad a bad rep.. along with ingnorant breeding practices and self accountability... These dogs have for sure bit someone they werent supposed to and I bet it was marked as a Pit Bull attack...
> 
> Its a bull breed .. more than welcome.. to GoPitBull.com up:
> 
> What Im saying is this breed of dogs in the USA is not useful to pro advocates of APBT ... because without DNA testing your not going to convince anyone this dog is not an APBT when it lights into someone its not supposed to.. AND IT WILL HAPPEN IF NOT ALREADY.
> 
> Your right; I was the Dr. Death at the SPCA for a while and many American bulldogs came in as pit bulls so did a couple of bandogs .. when the owner signed them out .. they signed them out as a pit bull.. so not to damage the breed name really causing the damage.
> 
> irony~
> 
> That being said... Those do look like great PP dogs.. I like small dogs my APBTs are 35lbs, and I keep that standard.. I have seen rat terrier /Apbt mixes that are 18lbs pit bulls virtually as the terrier blends perfectly with APBT blood.


:goodpost: A properly bred working APBT in my opinion shouldn't exceed 40lbs, for me the best examples of the breed are 30 - 40lbs and are small explosions.

The "piranha" dog in my opinion doesn't really have a "perfect" place. Advertised as a PP dog, may excel well i have no doubt but what market is there for a PP dog that small? Even though they may do very well i dont think i'd feel comfortable with a 25lbs dog doing that kind of work. To me a "small" protection dog would be in the neighborhood of 50 - 60 pounds. No matter the drive or ability 25 pounds would be limited to some degree. You don't need a 160 pound "man stopper" but i also don't think you need a 25 pound bullet either.

As an over excelling worker though, like the APBT, i can see those doing well but not bred with those traits.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

m.bowers said:


> plus there not going to get very popular. so i dont think anyone will ever be bit by one. i know you dont want them here because they look like pits and you dont want them messing up the pitbulls already bad name. but there are lots of other breeds that look like pitbulls that are HA. i dont think this tiny dog will be mistaken for a pitbull. more like a not ugly english bull dog


if people are breeding them theres a market, "bob" is in southern california probably not more than 10-20 miles from me 213 is down town L.A. so i can almost garuntee that there are people in la that want these dogs and there are people in la that got bit by these little man biters. to the public if it looks any where near enough to what a pit bull should/would look like it a pit bull.










12-24 inches at the shoulders.... this dog can range from a mini pit lookin dog to the size of a regular pit bull, these dogs WILL get confuse for a apbt if they havent already.

anyways the dog isnt the problem unless it is ha, the problems usually the owner

also sorry about the huge image, didnt think it was that big, but still interesting info i guess.


----------



## m.bowers

i agree with what you said about them not really being big enough to be pp dogs. i really just want one as a pet. if i were to get a pp dog id get an american bandog mastiff. one that has more pit look or a canis panther. theres not many breeders so theres not a hole lot to choose from as far as looks go. but man are they powerful. 130 pound dog running at you at 40 miles an hour that will surely knock you down. but no dog can match a pitbull tenacity when it comes pp.


----------



## m.bowers

i mean i get the thing the guy says about the dog bieng a sleeper and people dont think its that powerful. so i think it would be a good pp dog for kids. its little its tough so it can take a kid beating up on it. what i dont like is these dogs end up in the wrong hands. like some lugs that think they look cool and make them bite for no reason. that goes for anyone breeding pitbulls to. please stop giving them to stupid people. 

pitbulls in my opion are the most loving caring most people loving breed there is. there so smarting loyal and affectate that threr is no breed a person can bond with more.


----------



## m.bowers

yeah nut i bet that dog was lanky. these dogs are jacked and well built


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

imo using a pit bull for pp work is counter productive to culling dogs that are man biters. with a rise in pit bulls being used for pp i think there would be more h.a. dog bred, then we'd see them in the news more and more bites ect. there are plenty of other dogs that are bred for pp work and plenty of mixes to like bandogges. i have to agree with fh 

"its all the dogs that look like pit bulls giving pit bulls bad a bad rep.. along with ingnorant breeding practices and self accountability... These dogs have for sure bit someone they werent supposed to and I bet it was marked as a Pit Bull attack... "

what makes you think a child can handle a dog with that much drive or cares enough to properly train a dog? im pretty sure that the dog could pull a child any where it wanted to with out an issue. as much as i think children need to be protected they dont need to be protected by a dog while on the playground, when the child cant get the dog to release or pry the dogs jaws open then what happens? i think they're cool lookin little dogs but i think the idea behind it is kinda off.


----------



## apbtmom76

Even a properly bred APBT can be bigger than 40 lbs. And these dogs are not to be taken lightly


----------



## PatienceFlame

*Standard size* Pit bull, *65 pounds*: since when was 65 pounds standard to the true APBT? did I miss something? `

I have never owned a dog over 45lbs!


----------



## KMdogs

apbtmom76 said:


> Even a properly bred APBT can be bigger than 40 lbs. And these dogs are not to be taken lightly


Oh course it is possible and does happen frequently, though imo one should be under 40. I guess you could say this is more personal preference as i prefer my bulldogs to be on the "smaller" side.


----------



## aus_staffy

I realise OP is banned but in case they're still reading this thread here goes. These dogs are a bad idea for you. Personally I can't see a reason for this breed to exist at all anyway but wanting one for a pet just because they look cool is seriously misguided.


----------



## KMdogs

m.bowers said:


> i mean i get the thing the guy says about the dog bieng a sleeper and people dont think its that powerful. so i think it would be a good pp dog for kids. its little its tough so it can take a kid beating up on it. what i dont like is these dogs end up in the wrong hands. like some lugs that think they look cool and make them bite for no reason. that goes for anyone breeding pitbulls to. please stop giving them to stupid people.
> 
> pitbulls in my opion are the most loving caring most people loving breed there is. there so smarting loyal and affectate that threr is no breed a person can bond with more.


PP dog for kids? Seriously? Since when does a kid need a PP dog? Setting that a side what kid can even handle a dog that has remotely high drive? I wouldn't trust a young child with any dog breed alone much less a dog that a fraction of adults understand much less can properly control and handle them.

I guess i should trust my dogs with a child huh? :flush:

Want one as just a pet? Working dogs are not just PETS, they require, need and want work. Theres nothing wrong with loving these dogs as your own family but first and foremost the dog needs a purpose other than sitting on the couch with you and licking you to death. If you want just a pet go to a shelter or get a breed more aimed towards being a pet. Get a Chihuahua if you want papers to brag about.


----------



## performanceknls

These dogs are a made up breed, they are nothing more than a pit mix they are trying to pass off as something special and have made them HA. You may want one but that would not be a good idea. You want a nice small explosive package? Get a working bred SBT or an APBT. Don't settle for a mutt. or even a patterdale for that matter. 

I like smaller dogs too seems like all my dogs are getting smaller and smaller. I think Siren's female pups are like 35lbs still. Nice small but powerful, more dog than the average owner needs.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

im sure there are people out there that have a need/use for these dogs, but the average joe isnt one of em.

km said it best "Want one as just a pet? Working dogs are not just PETS, they require, need and want work" its why working breeds lash out some times. if they dont work then they need to find an outlet and biting your neighbor or killing neighborhood cats may just be that outlet.


----------



## Firehazard

:goodpost: :clap:


----------



## performanceknls

I thought you wanted a pitterpat? Do you even know what you want? Sounds like you need to do some more research......


----------



## Sadie

KMdogs said:


> :goodpost: *A properly bred working APBT in my opinion shouldn't exceed 40lbs, for me the best examples of the breed are 30 - 40lbs and are small explosions. *
> 
> The "piranha" dog in my opinion doesn't really have a "perfect" place. Advertised as a PP dog, may excel well i have no doubt but what market is there for a PP dog that small? Even though they may do very well i dont think i'd feel comfortable with a 25lbs dog doing that kind of work. To me a "small" protection dog would be in the neighborhood of 50 - 60 pounds. No matter the drive or ability 25 pounds would be limited to some degree. You don't need a 160 pound "man stopper" but i also don't think you need a 25 pound bullet either.
> 
> As an over excelling worker though, like the APBT, i can see those doing well but not bred with those traits.


LOL Now I am going to have argue this some of the best red boy/jocko dogs Like Mayday and the dogs down from him are catch weight dogs. And I would prefer them over any 40lb dog any day. These dogs are pure perfection and everything that comes down from them are AWESOME! Not all of them are in the 50's-60's but many of them are. Mayday was even matched in the low 60's but on the chain he was in the 70's he was one awesome box dog and he produced some fine bulldogs. Cudda was in the 50's too. Obviously box dogs should not be heavy dogs but there are many who were matched between 40-50 and even into the 60's. I don't think you can put a weight on what a properly bred APBT should be simply because certain family of dogs are known to throw larger dogs like the Mayday dogs.


----------



## KMdogs

Sadie said:


> LOL Now I am going to have argue this some of the best red boy/jocko dogs Like Mayday and the dogs down from him are catch weight dogs. And I would prefer them over any 40lb dog any day. These dogs are pure perfection and everything that comes down from them are AWESOME! Not all of them are in the 50's-60's but many of them are. Mayday was even matched in the low 60's but on the chain he was in the 70's he was one awesome box dog and he produced some fine bulldogs. Cudda was in the 50's too. Obviously box dogs should not be heavy dogs but there are many who were matched between 40-50 and even into the 60's. I don't think you can put a weight on what a properly bred APBT should be simply because certain family of dogs are known to throw larger dogs like the Mayday dogs.


Well naturally, these dogs aren't bred for weight or appearance. If a dog can go its breed right. Its more just personal preference as i said later on in the thread. There are some "larger" APBT's i do love just as well.


----------



## Sadie

KMdogs said:


> Well naturally, these dogs aren't bred for weight or appearance. If a dog can go its breed right. Its more just personal preference as i said later on in the thread. There are some "larger" APBT's i do love just as well.


Ok just wanted to add that depending on the family of dogs we are talking about some of them are larger than your 20-30-40 lb firecrackers but are just as much of an explosion as they little ones. But if you prefer the smaller ones nothing wrong with that. :clap:


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

performanceknls said:


> I thought you wanted a pitterpat? Do you even know what you want? Sounds like you need to do some more research......


they did... i dont think they know what they want either.


----------



## wild_deuce03

KMdogs said:


> PP dog for kids? Seriously? Since when does a kid need a PP dog? *Setting that a side what kid can even handle a dog that has remotely high drive?* I wouldn't trust a young child with any dog breed alone much less a dog that a fraction of adults understand much less can properly control and handle them.
> 
> I guess i should trust my dogs with a child huh? :flush:
> 
> Want one as just a pet? Working dogs are not just PETS, they require, need and want work. Theres nothing wrong with loving these dogs as your own family but first and foremost the dog needs a purpose other than sitting on the couch with you and licking you to death. If you want just a pet go to a shelter or get a breed more aimed towards being a pet. Get a Chihuahua if you want papers to brag about.


:clap: Athena is a Bully but I don't let my 8 year old walk her or even my 12 year old. Shoot, I don't let the kids walk any of my dogs unless the wife or I am with them.


----------



## Sadie

m.bowers said:


> anyone e4ver heard of a piranha dog. i really want one they look so cool.


Wanting a dog because it "Looks Cool"? I know you from game-dog don't you already have a pit bull type dog? I don't think you should be brining any other dogs into your home especially because you already own a bully type dog that is breed to be DA. Your reasoning for wanting to add more dogs that are bred for protection is really not a good idea since you basically want a pet that looks cool I have a better idea get a hamster! At least the hamster looks cool but won't kill a kid or an innocent person because it's owner didn't do the proper research first you have no use for a dog of that magnitude most people don't.


----------



## performanceknls

LMAO killer Hamster.... I have the giggles now and my husband said I am stoned because I took muscle relaxers, I threw my back out training today..... I am sure Nizmo's K9 Supply can get you a fashionable 4 ply 2" seat belt collar for your Hamster.


----------



## KMdogs

I dont know Hamsters will fight to the death too, if you take a game dog and shrink it to 2 -3 inches your left with a hamster. lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

KMdogs said:


> I dont know Hamsters will fight to the death too, if you take a game dog and shrink it to 2 -3 inches your left with a hamster. lol


pretty much.. i heard that hamsters moms eat their offspring not sure if they do it cuz the babys are gonna die anyways or wat.


----------



## Sadie

My point is a hamster is not going to kill a kid I should know I had a million of them when I was a little kid. Those things are harmless unless they are breeding game hamsters down south heck I wouldn't put past man to do such a thing. The ones I had sat in a cage and ran around in their little wheel all day long LOL.


----------



## KMdogs

Sadie said:


> My point is a hamster is not going to kill a kid I should know I had a million of them when I was a little kid. Those things are harmless unless they are breeding game hamsters down south heck I wouldn't put past man to do such a thing. The ones I had sat in a cage and ran around in their little wheel all day long LOL.


From what i've heard its popular to [] hamsters over in parts of Asia and Russia. Who knows. lmfao "Game bred Winter Whites, off of CH 'Alex'andra The Great (8xw, 2xl)"


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Sadie said:


> My point is a hamster is not going to kill a kid I should know I had a million of them when I was a little kid. Those things are harmless unless they are breeding game hamsters down south heck I wouldn't put past man to do such a thing. The ones I had sat in a cage and ran around in their little wheel all day long LOL.


every single hamster i had was a man biter mean little critters pet co isnt culling properly.... i dont have good luck with small animals in gerneral rabbits dont really like me either. some people will try to [] any thing, i was in a barber shop and they tried to get a bird to fight an iguana. i think it was a canary and a baby iguana. kinda blew up in their face cause they wouldnt so now they gotta buy crickets and bird feed.


----------



## bahamutt99

12-24" is a heck of a range. I wonder if that's a typo. 24" is tall for an APBT. The two I own are 18" and 19, and both weigh in the mid 40s. I couldn't imagine what a 24" 30-pounder would look like.


----------



## KMdogs

bahamutt99 said:


> 12-24" is a heck of a range. I wonder if that's a typo. 24" is tall for an APBT. The two I own are 18" and 19, and both weigh in the mid 40s. I couldn't imagine what a 24" 30-pounder would look like.


Yep, my Bandog is 27'' and 110lbs my female is around 23'' and mid 40's. My dogs aren't even remotely fat or out of shape either.


----------



## Sadie

stonerreakinhavok said:


> every single hamster i had was a man biter mean little critters pet co isnt culling properly.... i dont have good luck with small animals in gerneral rabbits dont really like me either. some people will try to [] any thing, i was in a barber shop and they tried to get a bird to fight an iguana. i think it was a canary and a baby iguana. kinda blew up in their face cause they wouldnt so now they gotta buy crickets and bird feed.


LOL Petco isn't culling properly. I just remember my hamsters getting out and them having babies my mom had to call an exterminator to come in because they had matted behind the walls so they were running around everywhere lmfao!!!!


----------



## KMdogs

Sadie said:


> LOL Petco isn't culling properly. I just remember my hamsters getting out and them having babies my mom had to call an exterminator to come in because they had matted behind the walls so they were running around everywhere lmfao!!!!


LMFAO! PP Hamsters lmfao


----------



## Firehazard

it just sounds wrong... :rofl:


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

ill take me one of those pp hamsters.


----------



## 9361

My PP snake will eat your PP hamster! LMAO


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Shes Got Heart said:


> My PP snake will eat your PP hamster! LMAO


like hell it will... i got a rare russian white ninja hamster if you see it your already dead


----------



## 9361

m.bowers said:


> i agree with what you said about them not really being big enough to be pp dogs. i really just want one as a pet. if i were to get a pp dog id get an american bandog mastiff. one that has more pit look or a canis panther. theres not many breeders so theres not a hole lot to choose from as far as looks go. but man are they powerful. 130 pound dog running at you at 40 miles an hour that will surely knock you down. but no dog can match a pitbull tenacity when it comes pp.





stonerreakinhavok said:


> like hell it will... i got a rare russian white ninja hamster if you see it your already dead


My snake will use a mirror to chop off it's head..... lmao


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

lol well played well played


----------



## KMdogs

Your snake wont do anything because my PP [] bred Robo has already killed your snake and ate stoners hamster. VICTORY!!!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

KMdogs said:


> Your snake wont do anything because my PP [] bred Robo has already killed your snake and ate stoners hamster. VICTORY!!!


good thing i spiked my hamsters coat with ddt


----------



## KMdogs

stonerreakinhavok said:


> good thing i spiked my hamsters coat with ddt


NOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## m.bowers

i like the way bull dogs look why is that a bad thing. i would never buy a dog just because they look good. i dont want a ha dog just a pet. ive had a pitbulls and rottis my whole life. i didnt say i wanted one just for there looks i just said they look really cool. and im not banned


----------



## Firehazard

:flush: 

well if you like all bulldog, bandog, and working dogs of bullbebeiser decent and lineage .. then your in the right place.

Just know this.. the lil dogs you posted.. pirahna dogs .. didnt start in south america.. they started from 25lbs HA APBTs right here in its a small world USA.


----------



## KMdogs

Firehazard said:


> :flush:
> 
> well if you like all bulldog, bandog, and working dogs of bullbebeiser decent and lineage .. then your in the right place.
> 
> Just know this.. the lil dogs you posted.. pirahna dogs .. didnt start in south america.. they started from 25lbs HA APBTs right here in its a small world USA.


Small world. haha
People get caught up in names, if you look at other countries across the world you will see several "variations" of the APBT repackaged with a different name and usually made out to be a completely separate breed. If you manage to find some peds and trace them they will lead you right back to where many others lead you. Straight to the source.

Stan said it best, "Nanny dog bred HA". All about strains, selectively breeding and a will.

Stop and really examine these "repackaged" dogs you stumble upon, i think you may surprise yourself in what you find. Granted not all these dogs are just "re-named" APBT's however many are, others are crosses 9 - 10 times still sharing APBT history at some point. All the same dog trace it back enough and only a handful of "influence" dogs that further provided the making of over 200 dog breeds.

Lets not ruining working dogs more so than history and current "tomorrows history" has already done. Keep on keeping on. "Work em"


----------



## Sadie




----------



## Firehazard

:rofl: :hammer: hahahhahha!  :rofl:


----------



## Sadie

Firehazard said:


> :rofl: :hammer: hahahhahha!  :rofl:


Say hello to my little friend! LOL:rofl:


----------



## m.bowers

i agree thats why my pitbull is cut from head to toe. most people cant handle a pitbull. they have alot of energy. i love that energy i wish she had even more. swims 5 days a week 4 hours at a time. i bet i spend more time than working my dog than most people on this site. but i can cause i make my own hours and not everyone can do that. she runs out of energy before i run out of time for her. i believe every working breed should be giving a job. but also a famliy and a warm place to sleep.


----------



## KMdogs

Curs lol


----------



## Firehazard

Sadie said:


> Say hello to my little friend! LOL:rofl:


:rofl::woof::rofl:


----------



## Firehazard

KMdogs said:


> Hamster fight - YouTube
> 
> Curs lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## KMdogs

To further prove a point this little guy used to be Ashley and I's, we had renamed him GrCh Sweet 'Cheeks' Iron Fist, why?

-Survived 2 cats, put up a fight with one and bit the lip and didn't let go of a 4 year old cat.
- Inside a hound's mouth
- Being flung after biting Ashley (natural reaction on her part) landing on the floor on his back. Knocked out for a good 45 seconds
- Fighting and killing another Hamster
- Surviving a paw to the head of Myles as a pup
- Surviving a Ferret attack first week at my moms.

Now, after all of this the hamster is now 2 years old and still going strong with no injuries at all even after all the above. Ashley never had a Hamster before so we got one and ended up giving it to my mom for a safer home about 7 months later lol.

Point: Want a fighter as a pet? Sadie i think made a good point. lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

KMdogs said:


> To further prove a point this little guy used to be Ashley and I's, we had renamed him GrCh Sweet 'Cheeks' Iron Fist, why?
> 
> -Survived 2 cats, put up a fight with one and bit the lip and didn't let go of a 4 year old cat.
> - Inside a hound's mouth
> - Being flung after biting Ashley (natural reaction on her part) landing on the floor on his back. Knocked out for a good 45 seconds
> - Fighting and killing another Hamster
> - Surviving a paw to the head of Myles as a pup
> - Surviving a Ferret attack first week at my moms.
> 
> Now, after all of this the hamster is now 2 years old and still going strong with no injuries at all even after all the above. Ashley never had a Hamster before so we got one and ended up giving it to my mom for a safer home about 7 months later lol.
> 
> Point: Want a fighter as a pet? Sadie i think made a good point. lol


lol dang that little hamsters been through a lot. how much is the stud fee?


----------



## KMdogs

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol dang that little hamsters been through a lot. how much is the stud fee?


$300 with tested and proven female. Unlike dogs [] + [] = []. hhaahah


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

and is every one that hits the wood chips game?


----------



## KMdogs

stonerreakinhavok said:


> and is every one that hits the wood chips game?


90% i've seen some that were straight up curs that came from hard mouthed game sire/dam. They can have up to 16 babies at once so 90% aint bad.


----------



## Sadie

Sporting Hamster Journal 1999 

Little Hammie ROM # 1 PRODUCER :rofl: 1,500,000 offspring!!!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

KMdogs said:


> 90% i've seen some that were straight up curs that came from hard mouthed game sire/dam. They can have up to 16 babies at once so 90% aint bad.


any cold ones outta the litter?


----------



## KMdogs

Sadie said:


> Sporting Hamster Journal 1999
> 
> Little Hammie ROM # 1 PRODUCER :rofl: 1,500,000 offspring!!!


You talking Bob's Grey Line? That Hamster was one mean little gun


----------



## Firehazard

hahahaha thats to much.. LOL :rofl: 

I need a few hundred to keep my schiperke in shape in off season..


----------



## performanceknls

I have these new "rare" Steel Grey hamsters or some call them Steel Blue, they are game as all get out! I was selling them for 15,000 but I will cut you a deal at 9,000. They are a great investment to breed since they have have so many at one time.

Get Yo Money Right Fool!!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

performanceknls said:


> I have these new "rare" Steel Grey hamsters or some call them Steel Blue, they are game as all get out! I was selling them for 15,000 but I will cut you a deal at 9,000. They are a great investment to breed since they have have so many at one time.
> 
> Get Yo Money Right Fool!!


soungs good whats the shoe lace weight? and the conditioned weight?


----------



## performanceknls

LMAO @ Shoe lace weight!!


----------



## m.bowers

i agree that would be to much for a kid to handle. as a child i was never scared of any dog. showing a dog you are dominate is the way to go. most kid cant do that. i agree a dog is not good protecter for a young child.


----------



## 9361

Shouldn't the parents be protecting their kids? Where are the parents? lol Ya know it's not safe to let your kids run the streets anymore.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

m.bowers said:


> i agree that would be to much for a kid to handle. as a child i was never scared of any dog. showing a dog you are dominate is the way to go. most kid cant do that. i agree a dog is not good protecter for a young child.


to me its not about showing the dog your dominate its about the drive of the dog, once a high drive dog decides it wants something it wants it, and im sure that theyre are very few kids if not 0 kids at all that know how to restrain a high drive dog. besides a few people on here who have said high drive dogs and children


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Shes Got Heart said:


> Shouldn't the parents be protecting their kids? Where are the parents? lol Ya know it's not safe to let your kids run the streets anymore.


not with the free candy van rolling around atleast, what happened to the days where kids could actually go to the corner store and pick up sodas for a nickle and not have to worry about some weirdo tryin to pick em up? i wanna live back then it was a simpler time.

lol my dad used to have a van that looked like an ice cream truck and one day he was driving down my uncles street and the kids started chasing him yelling ice cream man ice cream man he ended up selling the van not to long after that.


----------



## Firehazard

aint nothing to my countryfied ghetto rat ..

them russians breed a game rat similar...


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Firehazard said:


> RAT attacks CAT - YouTube
> 
> aint nothing to my countryfied ghetto rat ..


that rats a straight killer looked like it bit the cat in the butt the first time


----------



## performanceknls

I love that Rat in the second video! That was awesome!


----------



## Firehazard

Them russian rats aint no joke~ Get outta my way chump! :rofl:


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA

Ok really? hahahahahahahahahahaha
I just spent twenty minutes reading this entire thread!! Ok killer rats? I need one of them!! pp hamsters have one but hes sooooooo HA that no one can touch him but me and its my daughters!!!!! My husband wont even stick his hand in the cage cause he charges at anyone and bites except me... lol

But seriously on the OP those dogs are asking to help the bad rap the responsible owners fight everyday. They are good looking dogs but sounds to me as if most adults wouldnt handle them properly so what on earth makes anyone think a child could handle one? Geez the things people say!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

i think some one said those pirahna dogs are patterdale crosses im not sure how accurate that is, just like the renterrier


----------



## junkyard

What a joke. Working apbts "reals ones should not exceed 40 pounds", try telling that to maydays handlers or 80% of male dogs in the box. Try reading a few sporting dog journals or speaking to people with more than keyboard experience about that claim. Over half the best male dogs i have seen have been 42 to 46 pounds does that mean in your opinion they are not real working apbt? Lets see if you can handle just one while working it for real and your opinion will change quicker than you can say "fail".

This OP was just a stirrer from the start "they look so cool" . these mutts are just patt/apbt mutts crossed back into apbt again to gain a more uniform look.im sure this thread has been done here before and it def has at GD.


----------



## KMdogs

junkyard said:


> What a joke. Working apbts "reals ones should not exceed 40 pounds", try telling that to maydays handlers or 80% of male dogs in the box. Try reading a few sporting dog journals or speaking to people with more than keyboard experience about that claim. Over half the best male dogs i have seen have been 42 to 46 pounds does that mean in your opinion they are not real working apbt? Lets see if you can handle just one while working it for real and your opinion will change quicker than you can say "fail".
> 
> This OP was just a stirrer from the start "they look so cool" . these mutts are just patt/apbt mutts crossed back into apbt again to gain a more uniform look.im sure this thread has been done here before and it def has at GD.


No, my preference is under 40 when it comes to the APBT. That is all, i think you may have read more into my post than intended. I respect any and all working bred APBT's as well as many other working breeds. My personal preference is just that, there are plenty of "larger" lines i admire and have seen in action, i was by no means putting down 40+ hounds.

We all have our preferences and mine just so happened to be on the "smaller" spectrum. (generally)


----------



## Firehazard

here here :cheers: to the mayday and the under 40 ..  We've discussed the 70lbers here before it gets heated but simply.. 80+ is bandog status.. that being said .. once proven  well mayday was well beyond that wouldn't ya say??


----------



## KMdogs

Firehazard said:


> here here :cheers: to the mayday and the under 40 ..  We've discussed the 70lbers here before it gets heated but simply.. 80+ is bandog status.. that being said .. once proven  well mayday was well beyond that wouldn't ya say??


Lead by example is what i say.. I know what you mean about them 80+ hounds


----------



## junkyard

Chinaman was arguably in the top ten of all time lightest at 42 during his best match he was 46 [he is in my top 5],plumbers alligator was between 48 to 52 from memory also one of the best,also a few great Tants dogs, a hell of a lot of the hempill/wilder mixes were pretty heavy dogs, but i know what you mean 35 to 45 for bitches and 40 to 50for males is a more than acceptable range and seems to be the most common. A hell of old colby dogs exceeded 60 as did a few old family dogs. We have some big sorrellsblood down here and they are no joke.

Truth is if there is a realy good male under forty it will always stand out because you would be pushing it to find any contract without whomever your going into putting their charge at risk of coming in weak, therefore leaving that little male ahead, due to not finding anyone of that same weight without you leaving the weight open. 
If you could name ten males under 40 that are up there with the very best i will run down the main mall in my home state naked!

My pocket rocket conditioned would be 42 any lighter and she would be emaciated and weak and that is one of the smallest ive seen of any real standard.

KM i do know where your coming from my number one female pick ch nails[daughter of jeep jnr] was 38 hogfat! Just hard to come by.


----------



## Firehazard

Galtie was under 30 and said to be the best source of irish pit dog genetics to be found... 
I find it ironic that Colby had dogs 20lbs to 110lbs that were from his stock.. Bulldogs and Bandogs.. function breed.. like bullenbeisser and barenbeisser .. virtually the same except size. Colby and Stratton men of that era called em all bulldogs or bandogs and only APBT if they were proven. It was the era, as history tells us. 



10 dogs down to 45lbs and under

Steves' Ch Bullshit (a fav) had a brother 20lbs .. 
Matsons Ch Fred T
Stephany's Ch Homer
Gamblers GrCh Virgl
Gr Ch Andy Capp ( 1 0f 2 all time fav)

GrCh Zebo
GrCh Southernmens Fox (a fav)
Ch Big Chips Nee Nee
Hardhitting Kennels CH Bumpy (my fav chinaman stuff)
GrCh Rising Stars Sparky (a fav)



mixed it up.. old dogs and modern dogs.. no post modern dogs though .. ( we are in post modern times )


----------



## junkyard

Thank the lord they were not under 40! I wouldve been buck nekkid!


----------



## Firehazard

There's more than you think that hit 38.. You can spot em out


----------



## KMdogs

junkyard said:


> Chinaman was arguably in the top ten of all time lightest at 42 during his best match he was 46 [he is in my top 5],plumbers alligator was between 48 to 52 from memory also one of the best,also a few great Tants dogs, a hell of a lot of the hempill/wilder mixes were pretty heavy dogs, but i know what you mean 35 to 45 for bitches and 40 to 50for males is a more than acceptable range and seems to be the most common. A hell of old colby dogs exceeded 60 as did a few old family dogs. We have some big sorrellsblood down here and they are no joke.
> 
> Truth is if there is a realy good male under forty it will always stand out because you would be pushing it to find any contract without whomever your going into putting their charge at risk of coming in weak, therefore leaving that little male ahead, due to not finding anyone of that same weight without you leaving the weight open.
> If you could name ten males under 40 that are up there with the very best i will run down the main mall in my home state naked!
> 
> My pocket rocket conditioned would be 42 any lighter and she would be emaciated and weak and that is one of the smallest ive seen of any real standard.
> 
> KM i do know where your coming from my number one female pick ch nails[daughter of jeep jnr] was 38 hogfat! Just hard to come by.


I'm bias with Carver, which is funny due to my liking with smaller dogs. I agree with you, the norm wasn't some small firecracker but when you stumble upon them theres something special about them. I think i've only had two hounds make it to be under 38lbs, for that matter my dogs now are 46lbs and 110lbs but talking different hounds all together.

Couldn't name you 10 though so id say your safe.. for now. haha


----------



## Firehazard

junkyard said:


> Thank the lord they were not under 40! I wouldve been buck nekkid!


:rofl: I was shootin for dogs that had been known to get down that small .. if your preppared to go streakin~ I can list all the dogs from hardhitting kennels and a couple more...


----------



## Sadie

junkyard said:


> *Thank the lord they were not under 40! I wouldve been buck nekkid!*


There's my Aussie Man! Damn straight LMAO!!!! :goodpost:


----------



## junkyard

i Did say ten males up there with the best, ie, jeep , chinaman , bullyson ect and i am not that afraid of the streak its others that should be. 

Kinda funny how the preference for pocket rockets comes about all that energy squeezed into a little package. Logic says maybe larger agile dogs would be the obvious pick as a larger dog that can move like one half its size is less common and in some ways a bigger drawcard.


----------



## Firehazard

well said............. up:

.. ..


----------



## Shazunite

Yeah I owned one from unitedonlinepurebreeders.com couple of weeks back which looks very beautiful. I owned it for very less price. This was very cute so I named it as kutty. And I suggest you too to visit the site and have your own piranha. 
Good luck.


----------



## aus_staffy

Shazunite said:


> Yeah I owned one from unitedonlinepurebreeders.com couple of weeks back which looks very beautiful. I owned it for very less price. This was very cute so I named it as kutty. And I suggest you too to visit the site and have your own piranha.
> Good luck.


----------



## 247Combat

*Piranha Male*

Yes I currently have a 7 month old male Piranha dog. Full of fire in a little package love that little guy. He looks like and acts like my bigger American Pitbull terrier but just in a much smaller package. I classify him as the ultimate mans small dog.


----------



## 247Combat

*Piranha Male 7 months old*

Uzi, my 7 month old Piranha male.


----------



## Firehazard

^^^ APBTs... traditonal size... nothing more nothing less.. nice dog.. 

its scam to sell purebred APBTs thats under the ASSuMEd size standard for the APBT. Just one more hustle..


----------



## harrontrueman

I acknowledge that would be to much for a kid to deal with as a kid I was never terrified of any dog. displaying a dog you are control is the way to go most kid cant do that. I acknowledge a dog is not excellent protector for a kid.


----------



## 247Combat

*Uzi 8 month old Piranha*

I disagree, Piranha's are not pure bred standard size american pit bull terriers, I own standard size traditional pure bred old school american pit bull terriers, drives and temperaments are very different. American pit bull terrier is part of the make up but 100% pure bred pits definitely they are not!


----------



## KMdogs

247Combat said:


> I disagree, Piranha's are not pure bred standard size american pit bull terriers, I own standard size traditional pure bred old school american pit bull terriers, drives and temperaments are very different. American pit bull terrier is part of the make up but 100% pure bred pits definitely they are not!


"Standard old school size American Pit Bull Terrier?"

Theres only one APBT and that is not defined by size or standard.. Instilled function and ability proven by the individual dog makes the dog what it is.. Otherwise i dont understand what your getting at the latter part of your post.


----------



## 247Combat

KMdogs said:


> "Standard old school size American Pit Bull Terrier?"
> 
> Theres only one APBT and that is not defined by size or standard.. Instilled function and ability proven by the individual dog makes the dog what it is.. Otherwise i dont understand what your getting at the latter part of your post.


I understand your point and you are correct, however I think the general public thinks that these over grown bullies are apbt's, and in my day the apbt was the real deal game physically capable and spirited dogs, I particularly was fond of the ofrn dogs, and still keep ofrn dogs in my yard. At least here in Cali when I talk about apbt they expect these 100lb monsters, so I guess I should have worded my comment differently for the knowledgeable dog owner like yourself. In my day in which I refer as old school, an apbt ranged from about 30lbs-75lbs(standard weight range in my eyes), any bigger then that and the dog would not have the stamina to work like the apbt is glorified for and it really wasn't considered an apbt regardless of size or color if it didn't have that drivey temperament we true apbt owners love. All I was trying to get across in the last post was that the Piranha dog is not just a traditional sized pit bull, it has its unique size and temperament. Like in my handgun calibers I like the 9mm(Piranha) and 45acp(APBT), so I chose to own both.


----------



## mariehokuloa

My dogs paperwork says she's half south American piranha dog and half English Staffordshire. I'm posting here because I haven't been able to find much information on them. Mine is short like the size of a Boston terrier. She LOVES people and children until they're too high of energy or too rough with her (she's been around many toddlers), then she hides in my room which is pretty much her special spot. She's the most loyal dog I've had. She wants to be by just me. When I'm gone for work, she's typically in our room despite living in a household of several people. 
She's very in tune with my emotions. It's been a tough year for me with chronic pain. When I struggle to get off the ground, she maneuvers her way under me and kind of pushes me up with her body and licks my face. If I get anxiety, she tries to lick me until I'm calmed. I didn't teach her these things. 

She is high energy. Must get exercised a lot in a day. She wants to be the alpha along with my female American Staffordshire who is much bigger than her. The fights they've had, the American Staffordshire came out bloody but not her. I do not condone this behavior and have started training classes with her. So yes, she requires more work in training. She was also the most rambunctious in her litter so she might be more work then her real siblings. She's never bitten people or other dogs than her sibling she rivals with. She's very friendly taking her in public. She's great at the dog park. She gets nervous going to new places. 

When I play with her, she does try to use her teeth more than other dogs. It's something I'm constantly redirecting how she plays. She doesn't try to hurt me. I get her a lot of chew toys and sticks. A LOT. She LOVES tug-of-war. She can latch onto a rope and just hangs on it forever when I pull the rope up pulling her off the ground. I can see where the piranha part comes from.

Overall, she's wonderful. I can take her off leash and she'll walk next to me and is quick to listen when I call her over. When I call for her across the house, she always comes. I love the loyalty. 

So yes, she's higher energy, requires redirection with how she plays at home, and some training in not trying to be the alpha at home but other than that, is incredibly fun, a goofball, super loving, great with kids, great with people, great in public, great with meeting new dogs, a wonderful manageable size, and full of so much love, and a protector of the home.


----------



## EckoMac

She just looks like a Staffordshire Bull Terrier or mix thereof to me. Sounds like one too. LOL! She's gorgeous.


----------

